

Ask YC: Startup atmosphere in Pittsburgh, PA? - dimitry

I'm contemplating quitting full-time and moving from SF to Pittsburgh (where I'm originally from).<p>Reasons to move are mostly family related, but the move would also make sense financially.<p>What are the benefits of staying in SF if I'm starting a company and what is the startup atmosphere like in Pittsburgh (if anyone knows)?<p>Obvious answers (networking, etc.) are fine :)<p>Thanks!
======
rms
Hey, I live in Pittsburgh. There are a couple of us here on news.yc. The
startup atmosphere is not very much. The investors consist of an angel group,
Innovation Works, and private angels (which I just hear about, I've never
actually seen one). If you manage to raise money, or can self finance, there
are good programmers available at much lower rates than in SF.

Innovation Works is running an incubator this summer. The application is due
today, if you want to get one in quickly.

<http://www.iwalphalab.org/>

~~~
dimitry
Thanks for the info rms.

I'm not in a rush so won't be submitting to Innovation Works just yet,
although this would have been nice to know few weeks ago =) Bookmarked.

I'll have to ping you if I decide to move back.

~~~
semigeek
We're just outside Pitt, so if you move back we might have enough for a Pitt
Meetup

------
webwright
If funding is a path that you'll be taking, I think anywhere for SV is pretty
close to a dead zone. So, unless it's a part-time "hobby startup", build
something that has a baked-in business model (i.e. something that people will
BUY). That will allow you to bootstrap somewhat effectively.

------
dkokelley
<http://paulgraham.com/startuphubs.html>

He talks about the advantages of being in SV compared to anywhere else. If you
haven't read it already, it's good.

------
dimitry
Thanks to all for your comments!

I'll check out PG's article, but in all seriousness, I'm dead tired of SV. I
don't think it's for me and it's definitely not a necessity for all web
startups.

Leaving SF is a whole another story though. I'm in love with the city. I lived
for 8 years in Pittsburgh and know it doesn't offer everything this city does.

------
krishna2
Count me as another who considers Pittsburgh as home away from home. Would
probably move back there for the right opportunity.

------
wumi
i honestly laughed when I saw this, and I'm from PA.

Hard-working city and a fair sized University base.

